# Gph for wetdry



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

What size overflow and pumps should i buy for my wetdry filter? The tank is a 180g. How many gph does every1 else have running through there wetdry?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Id say 5 to 7 times turnover per hour, so you are looking at pumps that do about 900-1100 gph at your estimated head height


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a 55g tank with an aquatics wet/dry made for a 75g. I have a CAP220 running on mine which it says does a little over 500gph at about four feet of height.


----------

